# "TRIXIE" 1st Post ~ Just saying "Hi"



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone !
Hope you are feeling FINE today  I just wanted to say "Hi" on behalf of my little girl TRIXIE. Trixie is a Shorthaired Havanese, also known as a "Satin". She's a super fun & super bright 2 year old, with distinctive markings on her half-&-half face, which tends to attract a lot of attention, wherever we go. I like to think that I got two dogs for the price of one. And she's definitely got the personality enough for two dogs !!! She's super sweet & lovable, and is especially attracted to children, in the most gentle of ways. She has a great sensitivity to a person's state of well-being, and thus, she's possibly going to go on to be a therapy dog in the near future, (just doing "cheer-you-up" companion visits at hospitals & nursing homes.) She does agility, but just for fun, mind-&-body exercise & socialization. She has several Havanese friends, both dropcoat/curly/wavy AND shorthairs. She doesn't have any papers or any special 'bloodline' (not that I know of, anyway). She was a rescue, but I was really fortunate to have had her from 8 weeks old. (Her mother was actually rescued by a group, and she was pregnant at the time of her rescue.) Her hair is very silky & soft, and she does not shed. Her best-friend/boyfriend's owner (another Havanese) is extremely allergic to dogs, and he has not been allergic to her at all over these past two years, so we believe that she has the hypoallergenic quality, since I've had her around several people who are very sensitive dog allergy sufferers and she's not awakened any reaction in them. She's very active.... loves to go on good-length hikes & walks, ... loves other dogs, & either running with them or play-wrestling. She's friends with these two Standard Schnauzers, one who is frisbee obsessed, and Trixie's favorite thing to do is to 'attempt' to 'herd' the Schnauzer when it is running after the frisbee. She is an expert car & golf cart traveler. She's never once been aggressive, (never bit me, nor anyone else, nor another dog.) She is very well behaved and obedient, so I can take her virtually everywhere and mostly do. She goes to work with me also, (her boyfriend is there too.) She loves agility games. She loves baths, but is not too fond of swimming (in a big body of water). But she likes the beach. And she really enjoys having her teeth brushed, (she's mad for the toothpaste, is all. lol) I groom her myself and very much enjoy doing so. She shares her 'pet domain' with a brother-from-another-mother who is an 11 year old cat named, "Cuba". They are very cute together. She eats home-cooked food, made especially for her, (organic veg & grass-fed protein sources, most of the time, but we're not obsessive about that  Her "food" smells & is good enough to serve to human guests. (people at work often ask what am "I" having for lunch, when I'm preparing Trixie's food). And, ironically, for a dog, she is the least food-attached dog that I have ever encountered. Meaning, she'll eat when she's hungry, takes her time and can't be bothered to eat if she's not hungry, "just because it's there". If anything, if someone tries to give her the random treat and she's not hungry, she'll hide it / hoard it. (lol) She wants NOTHING to do with bones. lol And yes, she is a champion shredder. There should be a dog-olympics event for that!

Anyway, that's all that I can think of, for now, to tell you all about her.
Hope it wasn't too boring or too long.
I joined this forum about a year ago, but honestly forgot about it... and just remembered it, so I thought I'd actually post something and say 'Hi'. Feel free to check out some of Trixie's pics in her photo album.
I've read quite a few of the threads/posts, and (thankfully so,) there are lots of knowledgeable folks on this site who most certainly love dogs, ... both their own and others. 
To be honest, I wasn't looking for a Satin Havanese when I got Trixie,... and at first wanted one of her other littermates, (which was a drop coat), although that pup was already spoken for. In the end,... having cared for my friend's drop coat Havanese for weeks at a time, (grooming & all)... and having cared for my Satin Havanese... I prefer my Satin. A lot easier grooming care, WITH the same wonderful personality & disposition. If I ever came across another Satin,... I'd even consider an addition to the family... or at least a foster.
Anyway... I've babbled enough. Thanks for allowing me the forum to do so.
And Happy Havanese everyone !! :dance:

[my name, btw, is ~Pamela~ ]


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Pamela. She is a cutie with that half face. LOL. thanks for sharing. And please stay awhile this time. We've had a few short haired Havs but not in awhile. More pics please. LOL


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
Yes, I will make an effort to stick around this time.

For more pictures, ... I uploaded a bunch into Trixie's photo album, so just click on her icon, and you should be able to see more in the subsequent windows that open.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Pamela and Trixie!

I love all your pictures-Trixie has a great face. I had to laugh at the one with her posing with her paws crossed, Piper does that too! It's so cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome, Pamela and Trixie! She couldn't be cuter, that's for sure.

I was interested to hear that she doesn't shed... I was under the impression that most satins do. That would be the best of both worlds. (though I love my fluffy guy!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love all Trixie's pictures. Also, love your captions! You have come to the right place because we do love to talk!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

what is a satin?

i thought they were calling them shavanese...

she's a cutie whatever she is.


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

Same thing. Some call them Shorthair Havanese, or Shavanese, or SH-Havanese, or Satins. It's simply the Havanese with the short hair recessive gene from both parents, (as I understand it.)

I am assuming it is a name suggested along the lines of following the train of thought of the Silk Havana Dogs. Instead of a SILK, (with a drop coat).... this type is described as a SATIN, (with a short & "smooth" coat, as I've heard that descriptive term also). That is, LOL, if someone is even aware of what exactly a short haired Havanese is. I've encountered people too numerous to count, who have never heard of the anomaly in the breed at all, (from breeders, to groomers, to other regular Havanese owners, to some owners of a Satin who didn't even know exactly what kind of dog it is that they own.)

This is where I first encountered the descriptive term 'Satin':
"Recently, a new name was suggested and voted for approval by the HSDAA board, for these darling pups with an atypical coat. Their new descriptive name is "Satin' and I think it's brilliant! I think the name Satin gives them a dignified and very pretty name, which they so deserve. We all love to feel satin and enjoy its texture in cloth form, and these little pups do have a soft, satiny coat to pet."
From:
http://www.erashavanese.com/satincoat.html


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

She is really cute......in her pics looks like a total diva lol...thanks for sharing..I wondered what a short haired one looked like...just never took the time to research it.........


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is really cute. Thanks for the pictures. It's fun to see the face and body shape without all that hair. Lizzie just looks like a ball of hair with no eyes most of the time!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh, sweet! Welcome.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Trixie is an adorable little girl! Welcome to you both! I think "Satin" sounds so much nicer, too! Hope to hear more from you and Trixie!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Pamela and Trixie! I had never heard the term 'satin' either. But love it! Sounds like she is a wonderful companion. She is darling.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Trixie is a cutie! We used to have a Shavanese mom on here a lot, (Eva, and Todd) but haven't seen her in ages.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Trixie is a cutie! We used to have a Shavanese mom on here a lot, (Eva, and Todd) but haven't seen her in ages.


Yeah, I miss them!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

wow welcome,that was interesting never heard of this,I'm pretty new to the breed. What a sweet face,she looks like alot of fun! Thanks for leading me to your pic I'd never done that before!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

In the pictures, it looks like the silks maintain the same colour from the puppy stage through to adult hood,unlike the long coated Havanese,who keep us guessing as to how they will eventually turn out!


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, her coloring has stayed EXACTLY the same since she was a pup. The only thing that has changed is that, her belly skin, was at first, completely pink,... but as she has matured, she has developed random brown dots or splotches there.

Oh, AND she did have an appearance of two small spots where hair that was originally white, turned black.... one, on the back of her neck.... and one on her tail,... but both of these are not really noticeable because there is white hair that covers it. (It only really shows up when I shave her down)

AND THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU TO ALL FOR THE WARM WELCOME


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

What else that was interesting with her litter was.... she and a brother shared the same coloring & same short hair. Then there were two other pups, another brother and sister, who were curly haired and their color pattern was totally different. Same color 'palette'... but whereas Trixie and the one male brother were predominantly white, with accents of black on their faces and other parts of their bodies, and with the tiny bit of brown markings around the eyes,... the other curly hairs were predominantly black, with just a bit of while on their chests, and more of the coloring/pattern of the dark side of Trixie's face, only with a smattering of an accent of white on their faces, (though I don't remember where). The rest of their bodies were black.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Trixie said:


> What else that was interesting with her litter was.... she and a brother shared the same coloring & same short hair. Then there were two other pups, another brother and sister, who were curly haired and their color pattern was totally different. Same color 'palette'... but whereas Trixie and the one male brother were predominantly white, with accents of black on their faces and other parts of their bodies, and with the tiny bit of brown markings around the eyes,... the other curly hairs were predominantly black, with just a bit of while on their chests, and more of the coloring/pattern of the dark side of Trixie's face, only with a smattering of an accent of white on their faces, (though I don't remember where). The rest of their bodies were black.


Kodi's litter was like that, color-wise, although they all have long coats. Three were like him... black heads, white bodies with a single black spot on the rump. The other two were "Irish Pied", black with white feet, chests and a blaze on their face.


----------



## Bella Wella (Oct 15, 2011)

Trixie is such a cutie! I have never seen a Satin before, but then again, I wasn't even familiar with the Havanese breed until we adopted our Bella a few months ago. I loved looking through Trixie's photos...the one of her running is just amazing! She looks like a little speed demon!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome!! WOW, you certainly have found the best of both worlds with your sweet Trixie! she is adorable and I bet you don't have to spend hours a week grooming her!! AWESOME-ness!!  Looking forward to getting to know you and Trixie better!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Trixie , you are a cutie! :cheer2:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Trixie is darling and we don't see enough pics of the short hairs. Let us hear more about her and pictures in the future.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Trixie is absolutely adorable!! Loved looking at her pictures. Looks like she has quite the life.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome back to the forum!

I love the captions on Trixie's photos! 

I was first offered a short haired by this breeder that I kept in touch with, hoping to eventually get a puppy. I told her that with my allergies, I couldn't be sure that having one was the right move. A few months later, she decided to sell the short hair's littermate - Momo, who wasn't born with short hair. I'm so glad I waited. Anyway, had I known that the short hairs don't shed (although I read online that they might), I would have had one. However, fate, I'm guessing, decided that Momo is the one for me. :biggrin1:


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Why do her ears stay up? Is it because there is no hair weight?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Trixie is a cutie and I love her name.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Pam, Did you name that beautiful girl after Dean Koontz' Golden Retriever, Trixie?! I'm just finishing his book about her, 'A Big Little Life' and when I saw the title of your thread, I thought Dean must've joined the forum! HAHAHA! Wonderful, Wonderful book, by the way, if anyone's looking for a good read! Welcome Pam and Trixie!


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

DonnaC said:


> Why do her ears stay up? Is it because there is no hair weight?


That is a good question. And involving an interesting phenomenon, with reasons known only to Trixie. 
That pic is when she was ummm.... (without going back to look at the photo, I'm going to guess,) ... around 9 months old. So, when she was a pup, she went through this phase,... where that one 'prick ear' (as I was told it is called) .... would just stay up all the time. And then,... one day... out of the blue.... she changed ears.... and then, just the OTHER ear would stay stuck up in the air ... all the time. And then, as she matured a bit more.... neither ear is stuck up in the air. LOL !!! Why ? I have no frickin' idea. LOL. Only Trixie knows why  But yes,... for many months, that ear, ... and then for some following months, the other, ....was permanently stuck up in the air. And then, for no known reason, ... both came down, and there they lie.
However, there was never a time when BOTH were stuck in the air at the same time.


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> Pam, Did you name that beautiful girl after Dean Koontz' Golden Retriever, Trixie?! I'm just finishing his book about her, 'A Big Little Life' and when I saw the title of your thread, I thought Dean must've joined the forum! HAHAHA! Wonderful, Wonderful book, by the way, if anyone's looking for a good read! Welcome Pam and Trixie!


Nope. Trixie got that name simply because ..... that's what she 'felt' like.
I had her for several weeks before I named her. I had thought of all of these cute, or unique names, but I didn't feel that any quite 'fit' her personality or HER spirit, (that I felt from 'knowing' her, over those few weeks.) And I've never had a dog named Trixie, nor have known a dog named Trixie,... but after spending those first couple of weeks with her,... the name Trixie jumped into my head, seemingly from nowhere,... and it just .... 
'felt right' (if that makes any sense.)

Thanks for the welcome !
And thanks again to everyone for the warm welcome I've gotten here on the forum.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Trixie is soooo cute. I love the markings on her face. I was surprised to read she doesn't shed since I, too, had heard that they did. Seems to me you have the best of both worlds, a nonshedding short haired dog with no prospect of the dreaded coat blowing/matting stage that drives many of us to drink (or close). All that with the delightful hav personality. I'd say you have a winner.

I'm happy you decided to chime in and join the conversation.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trixie is the cutest darn dog I have ever seen. If i could be guaranteed a non shedder I would look for a satin next time. I agree with Geri, you Hav it good. Welcome to the forum.


----------

